# Reed - Arabian stallion



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

He started showing off while I was outside, so I guess he was jealous because he wasn't getting any camera time.
Snapped a few of him to make him happy. LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I can fly! LOL


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous! Did I mention he was GORGEOUS!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

He is SUCH a pretty boy.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

*DROOOOOL*

OMFG, absolutely too gorgeous for words!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks guys! I've been rather pleased with him. 
He's a handsome little devil, and he knows it. Loves to show! 
Can't wait to show him under saddle though!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great photos! He is gorgeous! He looks like he has that dreamy Arab trot that just floats over the ground!!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow Reed is super gorgeous 
I love his dapple gray coat


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

He is gorgeous!! I bet you're so proud to have him for yourself!


----------



## Logibear24 (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow what a handsome boy!!! I think we need to see more of him 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

He definetely deserves the camera time-he is a photogenic guy!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

What a ham!!


----------



## Musical (Mar 8, 2012)

An Absolutely stunning Animal, I bet you are very proud


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I can fly ****!! very very pretty boy you got there!


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Who else loves those super-forward pricked ears? He's LOVELY!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

STUNNING. You have a very handsome boy there. He has a right to show off cause he's just that gorgeous .


----------



## tlvmiller (Oct 13, 2011)

He is so beautiful i love is color!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

What a beautiful boy!! I had one just like him in my imaginary stables when I was a kid! :lol:


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

omg look at the float in that trot!!!


----------



## DressageGirl23 (Mar 11, 2012)

Beautiful, absolutely beautiful!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Stunning horse


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

What a lovely boy!!!!


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

OMG THAT MANE OMG OMG OMG I'm in LOVE

If he disappears, he's NOT in Australia lol


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Amir said:


> OMG THAT MANE OMG OMG OMG I'm in LOVE
> 
> If he disappears, he's NOT in Australia lol


Thanks! I LOVE that mane too. Lots of work, though. LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

tlvmiller said:


> He is so beautiful i love is color!


Thanks! He keeps changing on me. 
Im crossing my fingers he will stay this colour, but I have a feeling he will keep getting lighter with age.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

thats all I have to say.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

BAHAHAHA!!!

That is SO Reed.


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

I love arabians!! He is spectacular! LOVE THAT MANE!!


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow, I'm not usually one for grays, but he is stunning! :thumbsup:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Having yet another attack of...


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

very pretty!


----------

